

Mandelbrot Generation Using Distributed Javascript - zacman85
http://mandlebrotapp.appspot.com/jobs

======
zacman85
Someone mentioned a while back about using distributed Javascript to generate
Mandelbrot sets. This was something I built sometime last year when I messing
around with the idea. Please note, I misspelled "Mandelbrot" in the AppEngine
name and then could not figure out how to change it.

